# 15 diesel Cruze



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Jdrury15 said:


> I'm new to this forum just want to share my Cruze missing a few exhaust components :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:.


Welcome! ccasion14:

It looks like you have been busy! I am very interested in your mods and I am sure that I am not alone. 
What programming has been done? How well does it run? Any issues you are still working out?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah what's this magic!


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

List of mods is K&N intake, EFI live tuning and custom made exhaust


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Jdrury15 said:


> List of mods is K&N intake, EFI live tuning and custom made exhaust


I did not think that EFI Live supported the DPF delete on the Cruze? 
Do you also have the DEF system completely removed?
Any CEL's or driveablility issues?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

http://youtu.be/iQzEgRZt-Xg


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So what kind of numbers are you putting down and have you noticed an increase in mpg?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

55-57 Mpgs on the same highway I was getting 50-53 Mpgs


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Power is awesome very peppy


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

EFI live 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PYonwOMK28U


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Can't wait to see your car at the Lordstown Meet! Hopefully a few more diesels will show up as well. 


-Brad


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes going to try and make it it only 3 hrs from me so it shouldn't be a problem to go


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> Can't wait to see your car at the Lordstown Meet! Hopefully a few more diesels will show up as well.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Yeah, I'd like to see that one too. I'll be there with my diesel. Only about a 5 and a half hour drive for me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Last year at Lordstown, there were about 20% diesels there out of all the Cruzes. It's a far higher percentage than what was sold. I found that interesting.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

It's official I'm going


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

holy crap we will have all own section this year! really interested in seeing under the hoods of the deleted ones.


----------



## Cole30 (May 29, 2014)

So who built your exhaust and who tuned it?


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

Sooooooo......any update on how this all came together? I'm sure there are many here interested in this.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hit 10,000 miles still running strong


----------



## cruzetd89 (Nov 11, 2016)

Did you do the DPF removal yourself? I'm having trouble getting it all the way out..


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes a hoist is a must to get the dpf out


----------



## cruzetd89 (Nov 11, 2016)

I was able to get it out with no hoist (just a jack). The heat shield had to come all the way off the DPF to be able to get to where it bolts to the engine block. Took a lot of bending from the bottom and pulling from the top. I didn't have to break or cut it though, luckily.


----------

